# Précommande iPhone chez Orange



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

j'aimerais savoir comment ce passe les précommandes chez l'opérateur Orange 

Avez vous régler l'iPhone de suite ou a la livraison ? 

Le délai de livraison est il correct ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Michael003 (28 Septembre 2017)

Normalement, précommande = livraison garantie le jour de la sortie du téléphone.

Pour Orange je sais pas, mais avec SFR et Apple c'est paiement lors de la commande, et je crois que tu es prélevé dès l'expédition du produit.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2017)

Michael003 a dit:


> Normalement, précommande = livraison garantie le jour de la sortie du téléphone.
> 
> Pour Orange je sais pas, mais avec SFR et Apple c'est paiement lors de la commande, et je crois que tu es prélevé dès l'expédition du produit.



J'ai retrouvé mes factures et depuis l'iPhone 4 Orange facture ton achat avec ta facture 

Je téléphone demain , j'en saurais plus


----------



## Michael003 (29 Septembre 2017)

Tiens nous au courant alors [emoji6]


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2017)

J'ai téléphoné , et la personne m'a répondu que parfois c'est sur la facture ou par CB elle m'a dit que pour l'iPhone 8 c'était par CB


----------



## Michael003 (30 Septembre 2017)

Top! Tu préfères ça ou t'aurais préféré sur la facture ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2017)

Michael003 a dit:


> Top! Tu préfères ça ou t'aurais préféré sur la facture ?



Aucune importance pour moi , de toute façon ,il faut le payer


----------



## Michael003 (2 Octobre 2017)

Exact


----------

